# Help buying board



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

If that's the worst of the damage the board is rideable, but unless it comes with the bindings too $100 seems like too high a price for a board that old in that condition.


----------



## edjrrpr (Oct 1, 2019)

It comes with the bindings, and yes,that's the worst part. How much should I offer him? I don't want to get ripped off


----------



## dannyboy617 (Nov 10, 2017)

Offer him $50 and see if he'll negotiate. If not walk away. Trust me I watch Fast N' Loud


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I'd offer him $70 if he threw in the broom.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

edjrrpr said:


> It comes with the bindings, and yes,that's the worst part. How much should I offer him? I don't want to get ripped off


I haven't even looked at the board yet
But I can tell you.

I'll give you a better board for cheaper
One that doesn't have any gashes

Plus I have everything else you could possibly need

I'll set you up dude


TT


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Little bit more to it than just a board with or without dings. Kind of need to know your weight and the size of those boards.


----------



## edjrrpr (Oct 1, 2019)

f00bar said:


> Little bit more to it than just a board with or without dings. Kind of need to know your weight and the size of those boards.


Well, I'm 170cm (5"7') and weight around 80kilos (175lb) 

The one with the gash is 157 and the women's is 153

From what I've researched both fall into my specs


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

edjrrpr said:


> Well, I'm 170cm (5"7') and weight around 80kilos (175lb)
> 
> The one with the gash is 157 and the women's is 153
> 
> From what I've researched both fall into my specs


The 157 will probably work. The woman's board will probably be too small/flexible for your weight, and potentially too narrow for your feet.

I can't tell what kind of bindings those are but they look old too, so I'd offer $80 for the board with bindings. You can get the gouges fixed for about $60, so factor that into the price. $80 + $60 = $140 for a board and bindings that are old but rideable without gouges. Not a bad deal but not great either.


----------

